# yanmar 2210D fjuel injection pump



## flem1951 (7 mo ago)

How many shims should i have between the engine block and the injection pump on my 2210D?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It depends solely on the timing.. each engine is different ..
I’m sure theres a starting point..
If memory serves, it’s 10 thousands ..
U can buy a timing shim kit..
it comes w all different sizes (thickness) of shims..
To get it dead on, u need to read up on the “timing procedure”...
If your just replacing the pump, u reuse the old shims..
The old shims will either stick to the bottom of the pump OR stick to the engine..
Good luck


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

flem1951 said:


> How many shims should i have between the engine block and the injection pump on my 2210D?


As thepumpguysc mentioned, read up on the the fuel pump. 

At the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we have the Technical Service manual for both 2T and 3T engine fuel pumps over there for FREE.


----------



## flem1951 (7 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> As thepumpguysc mentioned, read up on the the fuel pump.
> 
> At the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we have the Technical Service manual for both 2T and 3T engine fuel pumps over there for FREE.





bmaverick said:


> As thepumpguysc mentioned, read up on the the fuel pump.
> 
> At the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we have the Technical Service manual for both 2T and 3T engine fuel pumps over there for FREE.


i have no idea how to get to these items.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

flem1951 said:


> i have no idea how to get to these items.


YANMAR Service Manual - Fuel Injection 2TR-2T-3T series.pdf | Powered by Box


----------



## flem1951 (7 mo ago)

winston said:


> YANMAR Service Manual - Fuel Injection 2TR-2T-3T series.pdf | Powered by Box


thank you sir!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I went to have a peek at the manual to brush up on the timing procedure myself.. BOXED says the link has been taken down.??
What up wid dat.??


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

thepumpguysc said:


> I went to have a peek at the manual to brush up on the timing procedure myself.. BOXED says the link has been taken down.??
> What up wid dat.??


YANMAR Service Manual - Fuel Injection 2TR-2T-3T series.pdf | Powered by Box


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Same thing..taken down..
Maybe it’s my phone.??


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

thepumpguysc said:


> Same thing..taken down..
> Maybe it’s my phone.??


The BOX link only works when launched from the WIKI RESOURCE PAGE > Manuals 
of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group. Membership is free.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Bret, I can click on what I attached, and it shows up?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Bret, I can click on what I attached, and it shows up?


Are you defaulted to be logged in to the community GroupsIO site so you don't need to login when at the site, then the BOX should work. Or it's set to saved password on your device. Either way we get there without having to login each time.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Bret, I can click on what I attached, and it shows up?


OK, the link works for me. However it goes straight to the manual to load the PDF. It's possible his device isn't setup to work that way. Phones, tablets etc other than computers see the web in a different context. 

If I'm on GroupsIO with the computer, the left menu bar is there. On the phone it's at the bottom with weird icons and fly-out menus. I find the phone is very annoying for the interface, but the phone screen is so small so I can understand why its like that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

winston said:


> Bret, I can click on what I attached, and it shows up?


Same here.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

As the YM2210 being a Gray Market tractor, there is no service manual for it found anywhere. Now, as a 'guide' to help you repair the YM2210, a sister configured engine is the John Deere JD650 with the 2T80 Yanmar engine. Using the TM1242 Service Manual for the 2T80 engine and the YM2210 Parts Manual for the 2T90 engine,

willy


----------

